# Peco turnouts and NCE DCC



## G1-L Tech (Dec 7, 2016)

Simple Question,.....Can you control the Peco turnouts with your NCE DCC power cab? If so, how?
Thanks.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Of course you can. You will need to fit Peco's point motor or another type if you wish, like a slow motion servo operated motor. You'll then need an accessory decoder like this (for Peco twin coil type motors) http://www.ncedcc.com/online-store/...-switch-machines/p/38322143/category=10026286
This will deal with four. I use Tam Valley Singlet switch motors (servo operated) which have an in built decoder so you don't need any extra accessory decoder. They also have a neat fascia mount with LEDs so you can control them from there or your PowerCab.

Fit your motors and connect them to your accessory decoder as per the instructions.

Rather than try to explain how to get your PowerCab to 'learn' the decoder addresses for each turnout you should refer to your manual. When done you press the 'accy' key on your controller and select the address number you have programmed for the switch and press. It will then ask you to select 1 for left or 2 for right.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Yes but can you afford to?*



G1-L Tech said:


> Simple Question,.....Can you control the Peco turnouts with your NCE DCC power cab? If so, how?
> Thanks.


G1-Tech;

Cycleops has given you the right "how to" info. The cost of controlling turnouts this way is quite high, especially if you have several turnouts to control. You might want to check on www.walthers.com and see how much switch motors and stationary decoders cost. Many modelers have elected to control their turnouts from a separate power supply and control panel to save money. Others go even simpler and use Caboose Industries ground throws or manual linkages like automobile choke cables. 

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Well TF, nothing much in model railroading comes cheap. We don't know how much the OP would be willing to spend on this so perhaps we should allow him to answer that, I doubt whether Walthers are going to have something much cheaper than a Peco twin solenoid motor but maybe worth a look.


----------



## G1-L Tech (Dec 7, 2016)

Thank you, I really appreciate your responses, I realize, like you stated, nothing in this hobby is cheap, I'd like to say that doesn't matter, but in some ways it does, and others it doesn't, for my case I would have to go with the one control for everything. 
Thanks again.
Trev


----------

